
What Austen Allred from Lambda School Did to Survive in Silicon Valley - rmason
https://twitter.com/Austen/status/1131222995962220544
======
Smithalicious
So, I don't really get what stories like these are supposed to be... Are they
supposed to be inspiring? Because I don't think "I had to live as a homeless
person in one of the richest areas of the world and got into disastrous
financial trouble as soon as the tiniest thing went wrong" is an inspiring
anecdote, I think it's just depressing.

